# In 3-D = Yawn



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2007)

I was so underwhelmed by those glosses, I think I might have dosed off mid-application.  It's weird too because there seems to be a lot of hype about them in the Collections Forum, but there was very little color pay off (probably has something to do with pigmented lips) and the pencils were only ok.  Just about every one seemed like something I could find in the perm. collection.  I'm glad I got to save money though. 

What did you all think of In 3-D


----------



## bartp (Aug 17, 2007)

I feel that in general LipGlass usually has a very low color payoff. Esp. if you compare it to other products. For me the texture of 3D LipGlass feels a bit lighter and less sticky... but I agree...I don't see anything as spectacular as the name might suggest.

I wonder way they want such a low color payoff for any LipGlass product anyway?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 17, 2007)

Haha, I just had to laugh because so many times I've walked by a counter, seen the tubes and thought if only the look as good on me as they do in the tubes.  I like the texture more than normal lip glass, but at the same time, the only color that grabbed me was the orange but I don't like all of the green sparkle in it.  Most but not all lipglasses have a low color pay off, there are certain ones like (one of my faves) Factory Made that has a nice pay off.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 17, 2007)

I think the poster is really bogus.  The products don't deliver like the poster of those 3-D lips.  No way.  I have read that the pencils need to be sharpened frequently.  That's sad.  The marketing didn't fool me. This was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

Generally I think the lipglasses do have a pretty good color pay off (i.e. Desire, Russian Red, and other cream finish ones)

I agree the texture is smoother, but the Lustreglass formula is smooth too, and even those have more color pay off.  I could tell the lip gloss pencils were crap from the condition they were in on the stand.  They were crumbly and dull.  I got Boundless, but I think I am taking it back.  I kept trying to make myself like it, but it really just doesn't do anything for me.  I guess I just don't really get the point of these glosses. 

ETA: I took Boundless back the next day.  Venetian (Lustreglass) is everything that you'd think Boundless would be but isn't.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 28, 2007)

a few of them were not that great but i really like racy 3d glass and boundless just b/c i like to go lighter on the lips since my e/s is normally really bright but i really dont like the green sparkle in apex very much


----------

